# My Ostarine log



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Started yesterday.

Bought it just to see what it does.

25mg yesterday morning.

218 yesterday, I do not want to gain one single pound.

Taste is not that bad, kind of oily tasting with a chemical taste.

Last night I had some good night time erections when sleeping, that I did notice in just one day.

This log is for purely observation.

I am not expecting anything, if something happens, I will notice.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Did yours go warm when it hit your tounge? Mine tasted rank lol

I am taking a different direction with mine, smaller dose but for a longer period

I noticed some increase in vascularity within a couple of days, but didn't want to post about it incase I was making it up in my head lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well it doesn't taste natural. lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It would be nice to see someone use osta, mk566 and that gw stuff all in one cycle...

Don't know if that's the right names I have mentioned there lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

GW stuff on shortage.

Gonna try that and have the wife use it too.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Am I right in thinking you arent taking any other compounds right now?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i would really like to use the mk sarm, and see how effective it is at reducing bodyfat levels. i might give them all a go at one point


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

How long should you come off sarsms ?

Good luck Scot


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you planning on any PCT afterwards?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am running it stand alone.

I will run it till I either think I should stop, or I get testicular atrophy:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 3 220 pounds.

I did feel kind of pumped last night.

Last night I had a sex dream:lol:

I also notice I am getting alot more night time erections when sleeping and thinking about sex more.

So far, so good, I like the thinking more about sex.

Today I train.

Been running 25mg ED so far.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

sounds good so far


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

hackskii said:


> 218 yesterday, I do not want to gain one single pound.


Day 3 220 pounds. <----whoops.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One thing for sure, I keep thinking about sex.

really strange.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking at the chemisrty of this, it is possible that in the UK it may become victim to the 2012 olympics as it does not appear in a "normal" drugs test .

So do not be suprised if it gets banned.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

nodrog said:


> Looking at the chemisrty of this, it is possible that in the UK it may become victim to the 2012 olympics as it does not appear in a "normal" drugs test .
> 
> So do not be suprised if it gets banned.


The only way it'll get banned is if they ban Castrol GTX. It's the same thing, I'm convinced!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well looking at some logs for this stuff i would say most of it could be true about the fat loss..

i have been eating like a bear and not putting weight on...i seem to be staying the same weight, which is odd considering the amount of junk i have been eating!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Subbed, interested to see how this goes Hackskii.

Are you planning on getting any bloods done at all or just gauging it through your experience of AAS?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

im guessing at his age, he would know if he is shut down or not. sarms are designed in such a way to be relatively problem free.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Going to be keeping an eye on this, im going to run Ostarine through my PCT for the 1st time so will be interested to see how it affects different people


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

gaz_0001 said:


> Subbed, interested to see how this goes Hackskii.
> 
> Are you planning on getting any bloods done at all or just gauging it through your experience of AAS?


Nah, I have a very good grasp what goes on with my body, I notice everything.

Day 4

219 pounds (was sick yesterday so I didnt eat much at all).

I did train, went heavier than normal, felt light, but didnt want to rock the boat with my shoulder injury and stiff joints, but felt good.

Only did bench yesterday as I freaking talked too much.

Muscles feel fuller, and I am sore today too.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure you have not got s4 instead of osta? You seem to be putting on weight fairly easy, or maybe the reason I am not is because I am in pct?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cas said:


> Sure you have not got s4 instead of osta? You seem to be putting on weight fairly easy, or maybe the reason I am not is because I am in pct?


I put on weight really easy anyway, when I go on cycle I have to diet to not gain weight.

I am overweight at 219 pounds and 5'6" at 52 years old.

I am not active enough to eat what I want.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Have you had any BP problems Hacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hendrix said:


> Have you had any BP problems Hacks?


Yes, but I am taking a med for that now.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Yes, but I am taking a med for that now.


Good stuff, will follow with interest


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 5

219 pounds, tossed the back out, so no training today.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 6

219 felt good.

I trained today and did some side delts, bent over rows and some rhomboid work.

I took a product called 1.M.R ONE.MORE.REP preworkout powder.

It made my skin feel tingly like someone scared me.

I gotta say, I felt really good in the gym yesterday. That stuff is pretty crazy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 7, seems to have lost some night time wood.

Also notice that I went to pull one off last night and didnt have the erection of normal.

I am just guessing that it may be perhaps that I am taking too much 25mg ED, and normal production is shutting down.

If this is the case then I will need to add some clomid here, or come off for a few days and back on.

No sign of testicular atrophy but then again, it has only been a week :lol:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Day 7, seems to have lost some night time wood.
> 
> Also notice that I went to pull one off last night and didnt have the erection of normal.
> 
> ...


I wonder if its a combination or either...

1: osta is relatively highly anabolic with little androgenicity

2: at such a high dose it might be causing some suppression which is possible if you infer from the data at the 3mg testgroup who showed lowered total test (not lh though) after their test period


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

m118 said:


> I wonder if its a combination or either...
> 
> 1: osta is relatively highly anabolic with little androgenicity
> 
> 2: at such a high dose it might be causing some suppression which is possible if you infer from the data at the 3mg testgroup who showed lowered total test (not lh though) after their test period


At 25mg though I am 8 times above that number.

How long was the test period?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> At 25mg though I am 8 times above that number.
> 
> How long was the test period?


either 8 or 12 weeks, not sure which.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I will play it by ear, if I need to take a couple of days off, or a week, or take clomid to bump things along, I will.

I loved the first few days libido bump, love thinking about sex alot, I really like that.

I still do now, but the soft erections are something that I don't like.

might just be something else though like lifestyle, mood, wife or anything.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

I have some ostarine and i am following your log before i start to use it. Can i ask, would you consider using an AI at a low dose, as it may be suppressing? I know it shouldn't aromatise though.

Would you consider clomid and nolva together whilst on the ostarine?

Thanks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would consider lowish dose of clomid to keep everything alive, not to mention possibly a bump in natty levels if they were or are compromised during ostra use.

Now, this is going to sound crazy but, I do have a gyno lump that has a slight pain forever.

On the SARM, I have no pain at all, I noticed this the other day, even the lump is smaller.

Now that is crazy.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good to hear about the gyno issue


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

m118 said:


> Good to hear about the gyno issue


But that is the crazy thing.

Its always there, now it does not hurt, and is shrunkin.

So, either that is due to a better androgen to estrogen ratio, or my endogenous testosterone is low and so is the conversion to estrogen, and with the SARM being a mild androgen the ratio is better.

I am lost with that one, but I will mull it around in my head and the answer will come to me over time.

This is all just an experiment anyway, regardless of the outcome, at the very least I will have a better understanding of it all.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 8

Been on 25mg ED and I think they might be a bit over dosed so it might be a tad bit higher.

218 today.

Muscles do feel fuller, but only trained twice this week due to tossing back out which is now back in.

Last training day I felt strong but took a pre-workout powder drink that made me tingle.

Crazy.

All I am thinking about all day is sex.

I mean this is something else.

I like this stuff but hell, this thinking about sex thing is very distracting, spontaneous erections at work is a bit much.

If this gets any worse I will have to stop this little cycle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Day 8
> 
> Been on 25mg ED and I think they might be a bit over dosed so it might be a tad bit higher.
> 
> ...


i can relate on the erection side of things, in the later weeks of my test cycle i was finding it hard to get motivated in bed, but i have been gaining it all back during my pct, very quickly too...could be the osta?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cas said:


> i can relate on the erection side of things, in the later weeks of my test cycle i was finding it hard to get motivated in bed, but i have been gaining it all back during my pct, very quickly too...could be the osta?


Not so sure I could take the osta during PCT.

I mean if it is suppressive at all, then waiting would probably be the best thing, and something like DAA might be an alternative if it didn't jack my intestines up.

I just feel so damn distracted thinking about sex that I cant think of anything else.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I would consider lowish dose of clomid to keep everything alive, not to mention possibly a bump in natty levels if they were or are compromised during ostra use.
> 
> Now, this is going to sound crazy but, I do have a gyno lump that has a slight pain forever.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting. I haven't looked into the mechanism of this stuff so will be interested to see if you can work out what's going on. Keep us updated on whether it shrinks further.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Not so sure I could take the osta during PCT.
> 
> I mean if it is suppressive at all, then waiting would probably be the best thing, and something like DAA might be an alternative if it didn't jack my intestines up.
> 
> I just feel so damn distracted thinking about sex that I cant think of anything else.


It can't be that suppressive, my balls have nearly got all their size back. And the amount of ejaculate is returning to normal, in the later weeks of my test cycle I barely had a drop coming out and my Mrs thought I was faking it lol.

But you are on double the amount that I am


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> That's very interesting. I haven't looked into the mechanism of this stuff so will be interested to see if you can work out what's going on. Keep us updated on whether it shrinks further.


I will, I notice everything with anything I take.

Took that one.more.rep stuff as a preworkout drink, made my skin on my arms and hands tingle.

I asked my bro if he could feel it (we both took it) and he said yah now that you mentioned it.

But what really is confusing me is the fact the pain of the gyno that has been there for probably 2 years is gone, and the lump is shrinking.

Now that does not make any sense to me what so ever, but, I will probably figure it out if I just take the time to think about why.



cas said:


> It can't be that suppressive, my balls have nearly got all their size back. And the amount of ejaculate is returning to normal, in the later weeks of my test cycle I barely had a drop coming out and my Mrs thought I was faking it lol.
> 
> But you are on double the amount that I am


More than double, it says on the web site that their products are slightly over dosed, and the syringe is dripping so the dose is 25 inside and probably a bit more from me taking the stuff off on the outside, that and being over dosed who knows:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 9

218, still feeling the libido bump.

Will train tomorrow and see just where I am at.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I will, I notice everything with anything I take.
> 
> Took that one.more.rep stuff as a preworkout drink, made my skin on my arms and hands tingle.
> 
> ...


Maybe some kind of androgenic effect on it, kinda like DHT opposes estrogen? As I said, I need to read up on these things. I have offen wondered if AIs and SERMs affect gyno lumps with the help of androgens, i.e. block/reduce the estrogen, and the androgens can help shrink it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 10

218.5 feel full and I should have measured the arms, they feel bigger and harder.

Speaking of hard, still have the libido deal I am dealing with.

Wife is out of town so there was copious amounts of pud pounding:lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers for doing the log Hackskii. Do you think the time of day for taking Osta is important in terms of strength in the gym?


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

porn or pud hackskii

good log btw glad someone is logging this on a uk board as all the others i have read have been on US forums


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> Cheers for doing the log Hackskii. Do you think the time of day for taking Osta is important in terms of strength in the gym?


Nah, it lasts 24 hours and due to all the night time wood I am getting, all is good.

I take it first thing in the morning so I do not forget.



tommygunnz said:


> porn or pud hackskii
> 
> good log btw glad someone is logging this on a uk board as all the others i have read have been on US forums


"Pounding your pud", would be just like "choking your chicken", "pulling one off", "5 knuckle shuffle on the ol piss pump", etc,

And yes porn, tons of it:lol:

Well, makes sense as the only places I know of that sell it are in the states.

I don't post on American boards except maybe Meso as I know the doc on that site.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Nah, it lasts 24 hours and due to all the night time wood I am getting, all is good.
> 
> I take it first thing in the morning so I do not forget.
> 
> I don't post on American boards except maybe Meso as I know the doc on that site.


Yeah I thought as much. I use a pill reminder on my phone, it's brilliant.

Why did you choose a UK forum over a USA one, being a resident of the USA yourself?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Today I was definitely up in my lifts.

Just started benching recently and although I am not where I used to be, I am progressing very fast, pumps are good, and I feel harder, and fuller.



rectus said:


> Yeah I thought as much. I use a pill reminder on my phone, it's brilliant.
> 
> Why did you choose a UK forum over a USA one, being a resident of the USA yourself?


I joined almost 9 years ago because my brother shut down hard after a Deca only cycle.

I mean super bad.

So, I was reading on here and decided to join.

Then I got super interested on shutdown issues, so I grabbed all the information I could get my hands on and went from there.

Then it really became habit coming here and I really liked the people, then they asked me to mod not long after I joined.

At the time the black market guy that sold me gear was totally over priced.

I started buying my gear our of the UK.

I don't like the American boards, too many flames and too many keyboard warrior types, and everyone is an expert.

Actually I only visit one board here, I have been there forever but in general, I hate the American boards.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 11

219

Day 12

218

Feel pretty good, no testicular atrophy @ 25mg ED


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Have you noticed any other changes in regards to muscle size/feel/fullness/strength? Any loss of fat?

Although you say you're getting night time wood, what about the " soft " issues you had?

I'm gonna give it a go, as soon as i get my clomid and nolva delivered.... just in case. But as i'm only about 74KG i will run it an 12.5mg.

Sounds good so far.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

damn, we have two osta logs going on...was supposed to place this here, oh well double post over two threads 

Here is something for you, I have been eating loads of crap lately, chips, pizza, cakes. I'm not joking I am eating junk like crazy. And I am still loosing bodyfat!

The 5th pack on my abs is getting more defined, and my chest and arms are staying the same size.

Are you experiencing any fat loss, and a increse in vascularity?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do feel fuller, harder, and strength is going up.

But it is hard to say because I had to stop benching due to shoulder injuries and also stiff elbos.

So, my rep range doubled in a week, not sure if that was due to a comeback and muscle memory or the SARM.

Not sure on fat loss, but I have not noticed any testicular atrophy yet, I just checked them in the shower this morning.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you should check for testicular atrophy by dipping your balls in a glass.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> I think you should check for testicular atrophy by dipping your balls in a glass.


now thats physics in the kitchen


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

rectus said:


> I think you should check for testicular atrophy by dipping your balls in a glass.


A girl I know with a 32 F chest told me she did that with them when drunk, comparing with a friend, except she needed a bucket rather than a glass  It's fair to say the friend lost


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> A girl I know with a 32 F chest told me she did that with them when drunk, comparing with a friend, except she needed a bucket rather than a glass  It's fair to say the friend lost


but the bucket won!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

^LMAO!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

rectus said:


> but the bucket won!
> 
> View attachment 77859


Haha, indeed it did.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 13 218

Day 14 218.5

Libido still high, still feel full, and kind of pumped.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm glad you're feeling something, I feel nothing. I never do


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

have you noticed any change in power?

i found my strength increased whilst on osta


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

m118 said:


> have you noticed any change in power?
> 
> i found my strength increased whilst on osta


Did you notice any thing else as well ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

m118 said:


> have you noticed any change in power?
> 
> i found my strength increased whilst on osta


I will let you know in a few days.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I will let you know in a few days.


good good

i broke a few PRs whilst on.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

m118 said:


> good good
> 
> i broke a few PRs whilst on.


Well, I know what my BP are outside of gear, but I don't expect to break any PB while I was on gear. :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I take that back about eating loads and not putting anything on, all those carbs have my ass looking like jelly in a bin liner lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 15, and 16, 219, nothing to report.

Still have night time wood, and some crazy type of sexual dreams.

Will find out day 17 as that is going to be chest and anything day.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Im running osta during my PCT starting from Thursday, so its been interesting keeping up with this :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Last few days 219-220, and today 221

Did legs today just to hit the weak parts for more balance

Did some abs stuff and some lower back work

Work sucks

Actually I think libido is down a bit.

I noticed a tiny bit of testicular atrophy but that could be because I went off on a boss today and just feel irritated.

Dudes incompetence is now my extra work.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

hack, have you noticed any change in body composition?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

m118 said:


> hack, have you noticed any change in body composition?


Yes and no.

I was feeling fuller, and today I was 220.5 but then again my weight fluctuates alot.

I had a sex dream last night, but if I had not known better there is some testicular atrophy going on.

Noticed it in the shower this morning but could be the warm water.

But to be fair, work sucks right now.

I am being rushed so freaking bad that it is totally stressing me out.

This is not good.

I mean, two days in a row I went off on a boss so bad I just came unglued.

It was all because of his incompetence, then he wants to rush me.

OMG, I told him yesterday they should fire him for his lack of being able to make a good decision.

I lost it actually.

So, this mound of stress on me is just making things counter productive.

I actually think I might need some clomid if my nuts shrink any more.

I have intended to do a 30 day run with this even though I got two bottles.

Once my head becomes clear, then I will make a decision on what to do.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Been following your log, whats the latest news? is it suppressing, have you started the clomid?

Strength?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm planning to do a bulk on Test E, and then a cut afterwards but I don't want to do another AAS cycle so I think I will use Osta to preserve my muscle while I cut but have it at the 3mg dose that was used in the clinical trials as I don't want any suppression while I am cutting during and after PCT. What do you think, Hacks?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day 24

219

Will do chest today and see what happens, trying to get my bench back up.



rectus said:


> I'm planning to do a bulk on Test E, and then a cut afterwards but I don't want to do another AAS cycle so I think I will use Osta to preserve my muscle while I cut but have it at the 3mg dose that was used in the clinical trials as I don't want any suppression while I am cutting during and after PCT. What do you think, Hacks?


Well, I am at 25mg dose and probably as they said on the package overdosed probably more.

I do see a slight dip in libido, but at 3mg I don't think you would notice alot.

Perhaps some.

As for suppression, I do think it does it some, libido has not been all that good, so perhaps endo levels are lowering to make up the difference or something.

I probably will need some clomid here.

Tried to pull off twice yesterday and both were dry runs:lol:


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Day 24
> 
> 219
> 
> ...


So weight is pretty much the same, what about strenght and body recomp?

Did you mean no ejaculation with dry runs? ( sorry but english is not my main language)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

buddha said:


> So weight is pretty much the same, what about strenght and body recomp?
> 
> Did you mean no ejaculation with dry runs? ( sorry but english is not my main language)


Yes, I had no ejac.

Took 50mg clomid yesterday when I got home from work.

Last night I had a sex dream.

I woke up right before I put it in and I was damn wound up..... :lol:

just one tab of clomid....thats funny.

I really have not noticed much from it actually.

I was going to rate it like a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10

Day 25 and 219 pounds.

I think I am on my last dose or so.

30mg via 30mg per ml, and it is day 25 with just one or two doses left means that I am doing over 30mg a day.

Now, if I am not impressed with it doing over 30mg a day, I doubt those going to try 12.5mg would be jumping for joy either.

I am kind of suspecting that adding in the clomid probably might be a good thing.

Probably should have added in some peptides as well.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn, I am disappointed you got nothing from it apart from empty ****s.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> Damn, I am disappointed you got nothing from it apart from empty ****s.


From day 1 I didn't expect to see much of anything.

I mean, if I heard alot of people talking about it very positive, I would have expected more.

Only thing I enjoyed about it was the first couple of weeks where my libido was crazy.


----------



## Oldgainer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to do this log hackskii. I find it interesting to hear about other peoples experiences.

As osta is not for human consumption I tried it on my pet rat and he experienced pretty much the same as you...nothing. massively disappointing!

I'm sure some people do respond to osta but I believe you've got to try stuff for yourself to understand what works and what doesn't.

One question, what kind of aas stack do you normally respond well to?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oldgainer said:


> One question, what kind of aas stack do you normally respond well to?


Testosterone makes me pretty huge fast within like 4 weeks I notice gains.

Without injuries, just 8 weeks on test I could hit my personal bests in almost any lift with test at 400 to 500 a week.

Ostra is ok, I would not buy it again, I wanted that one that makes you lose bodyfat.

That is the SARM I actually wanted.

I did buy two bottles so I will do another cycle of it, or do on and off type stuff where it is not constantly in my system for a month.

Libido was nice though, first 2 weeks and damn, worked very well for that.

Day 24 219 pounds, had a melatonin and slept hard.

For the last 4 days I have been running clomid at 50mg ED.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Testosterone makes me pretty huge fast within like 4 weeks I notice gains.
> 
> Without injuries, just 8 weeks on test I could hit my personal bests in almost any lift with test at 400 to 500 a week.
> 
> ...


becareful of s4, it might have permanent effects on vision. no one knows.... since they stopped the trial early


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

m118 said:


> becareful of s4, it might have permanent effects on vision. no one knows.... since they stopped the trial early


I don't think he is talking about s4, I think he is talking about that GW sarm, can't remember its full name but it works like a hgh iirc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cas said:


> I don't think he is talking about s4, I think he is talking about that GW sarm, can't remember its full name but it works like a hgh iirc


Correct, this one:

GW-501516 30ml-10mg/ml

GW-501516 (also known as GW-501,516, GW1516 or GSK-516) is a PPAR? modulator compound being investigated for drug use by GlaxoSmithKline. It activates the same pathways activated through exercise, including PPAR? and AMP-activated protein kinase. It is being investigated as a potential treatment for obesity, diabetes, dyslipidemia and cardiovascular disease. GW-501516 has a synergistic effect when combined with AICAR: the combination has been shown to significantly increase exercise endurance in animal studies more than either compound alone.

GW-50156 regulates fat burning through a number of widespread mechanisms; it increases glucose uptake in skeletal muscle tissue and increases muscle gene expression, especially genes involved in preferential lipid utilization., This shift changes the body's metabolism to favor burning fat for energy instead of carbohydrates or muscle protein, potentially allowing clinical application for obese patients to lose fat effectively without experiencing muscle catabolism or the effects and satiety issues associated with low blood sugar. GW-501516 also increases muscle mass, which improved glucose tolerance and reduced fat mass accumulation even in mice fed a very high fat diet, suggesting that GW-501516 may have a protective effect against obesity

It has been demonstrated at oral doses of 5 mg a day to reverse metabolic abnormalities in obese men with pre-diabetic metabolic syndrome, most likely by stimulating fatty acid oxidation. Treatments with GW-501516 have been shown to increase HDL cholesterol by up to 79% in rhesus monkeys and the compound is now undergoing Phase II trials to improve HDL cholesterol in humans.

Concerns were raised prior to the 2008 Beijing Olympics that GW-501516 could be used by athletes as a performance enhancing drug which was not currently controlled by regulations or detected by standard tests. One of the main researchers from the study on enhanced endurance consequently developed a urine test to detect the drug, and made it available to the International Olympic Committee. The World Anti-Doping Agency has also begun work on a test GW-501516 and other related PPAR? modulators., and they have been added to the prohibited list from 2009 onwards. The compound has yet to be named a controlled or prohibited substance by any nation's drug enforcement or regulation agency. To date, no athlete is known to have tested positive for the substance, though the increase in endurance, muscle fiber performance, fat loss and metabolism suggests GW-501516 has the potential for ergogenic use and abuse.

Mice which can run almost twice the distance of normal mice have been genetically engineered by US scientists.

"This is the first animal engineered for increased endurance," says Ronald Evans of the Salk Institute in La Jolla, California, whose team created the mice.

But Evans adds that the work also suggests that drugs already in clinical development may, unintentionally, boost endurance. "The potential for this to be abused by athletes is real," he points out.

Pills that mimic the benefit of exercise could also help patients whose conditions prevent them from exercising and building muscle, such as people suffering from obesity. In fact, it was while studying genes involved in obesity and fat metabolism that Evans's team stumbled across how to make mice long distance runners.

The focus of their work was a protein called PPARdelta, known to play a role in promoting the burning of fat and fighting obesity.

In previous work, his team has shown that increasing the activity of PPARdelta in fat cells encourages cells to reduce their fat stores. In the body, however, the greatest consumer of fat is slow twitch muscle, the type of muscle that gives athletes endurance. The other major type of muscle is fast twitch which is powered mainly by sugar and is responsible for strength and rapid reaction.

Conditioned athletes

So Evans's team genetically-engineered mice to produce extra PPARdelta in their muscle. As expected, when these engineered mice and control mice were put on a high fat diet for 97 days, the engineered mice experience only one-third of the weight gain that controls did.

But to the researchers' surprise, increasing PPARdelta also had a dramatic effect on the muscle composition itself: it doubled the amount of slow twitch muscle.

"These mice are genetically in better shape. They behave like conditioned athletes," says Evans. When tested, the marathon mice were able to run 92 per cent longer than normal controls.

It is unclear whether boosting PPARdelta levels later in life - or in people - would similarly enhance endurance. But, by coincidence, a drug called GW501516 which activates PPARdelta directly - is being clinically tested as a treatment to lower blood cholesterol and fat by the pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline.

Evans has already shown the new drug causes many of the same genetic changes in muscle cells triggered by increasing levels of PPARdelta protein.

Therapeutic purposes

The question that remains is whether the drug alone will be enough to increase endurance "I suspect that animals training with the drug will increase endurance more rapidly," predicts Evans.

Evans says he has no affiliation with GlaxoSmithKline. And the company has so far been able to provide any comment on the work.

Farnaz Khadem, a spokesperson for the World Anti-Doping Agency, which strives to make sporting competitions drug-free, says she would not be surprised if cheating athletes would try taking GW501516, if it becomes available.

"Most doping involves a substance developed for therapeutic purposes being used for a sports purpose," she says. "Medical science is moving forward, which is good. But it also means we've got to be on our toes."

Journal reference: Public Library of Science Biology (vol 2, e294)Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GW_501516


----------



## Bobby10 (May 29, 2012)

Im sorry, is this about the MK-2866 one?


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Hackskii would you use this in PCT?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

nlr said:


> Hackskii would you use this in PCT?


Well, it does not really interfere with a healthy HPTA, not saying that it may or may not interfere with a disrupted HPTA so that I cant really answer that but in theory it would be 12.5mg a day.

When I started my ostra cycle I noticed my libido went up pretty good.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well it doesn't taste natural. lol


The Ostarine you took was a liquid which tasted nasty, yes?

Have you seen this before and is it the same stuff

https://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/31/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN

Regards


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TryingToGetBig said:


> The Ostarine you took was a liquid which tasted nasty, yes?
> 
> Have you seen this before and is it the same stuff
> 
> ...


Mine was the liquid and did taste nasty.

Tabs would be nice though.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Mine was the liquid and did taste nasty.
> 
> Tabs would be nice though.


But would you bother with it again? I personally wouldn't.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> But would you bother with it again? I personally wouldn't.


Sure, I noticed I felt fuller, and the first 2 weeks felt the libido surge.

Thing is I am not expecting any miracles, just miner results, gear jacks my blood pressure, this stuff is good to go.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

TryingToGetBig said:


> The Ostarine you took was a liquid which tasted nasty, yes?
> 
> Have you seen this before and is it the same stuff
> 
> ...


I've been using those tabs they are legit


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

capo said:


> I've been using those tabs they are legit


And your results?


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

I used it with GW501 and clen after a bulk for a cut with a good diet and a load of cardio did it like this

Weeks 1-4 Ostarine 20mg ,120mcg clen/Ketotifen and 10mg GW501

Weeks 5-7Dragon MDien 12mg

week 8 Dragon MDien 16mg

Pct nolva clomid and 20mg osta

I lost 9kg in 10 weeks without any dramatic strength loss ,I also found that the sides from clen were virtually zero when running with osta and GW501 and they were the same batch as I had used before ,Running it solo at the minute and good pumps and high libido zero sides


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

capo said:


> I used it with GW501 and clen after a bulk for a cut with a good diet and a load of cardio did it like this
> 
> Weeks 1-4 Ostarine 20mg ,120mcg clen/Ketotifen and 10mg GW501
> 
> ...


I think you really mean that the clen had virtually zero sides running the ketotifen with it.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

No seriously ran clen and ket before but always had cramps etc and got a bit breathless during cardio but with the others endurance went up and no cramps ,lol it could be that i am a bit fitter than lasts years cut


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably the first time I've read a whole thread, thanks for the frank and readable log Hacks.

I'm sat here with 2 bottles of Ostarine from topdotshot, clomid to hand and pondering .. still.

I'm into week 3 on Ipam / Mod GRF at 100 mcgs. each 3 times a day .. weight is down slightly but lean as hell, i.e. a lot of fat loss whilst maintaining slightly increasing muscle mass. Was hoping that Osta would help with increasing mass but based on your experience this does not seem to be the case and if anything would only accentuate the results i'm getting from the Ipam etc.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sportbilly said:


> Probably the first time I've read a whole thread, thanks for the frank and readable log Hacks.
> 
> I'm sat here with 2 bottles of Ostarine from topdotshot, clomid to hand and pondering .. still.
> 
> I'm into week 3 on Ipam / Mod GRF at 100 mcgs. each 3 times a day .. weight is down slightly but lean as hell, i.e. a lot of fat loss whilst maintaining slightly increasing muscle mass. Was hoping that Osta would help with increasing mass but based on your experience this does not seem to be the case and if anything would only accentuate the results i'm getting from the Ipam etc.


Is the leaness down to the compounds alone? Or was diet/training was a major factor too? I don't know anything about peptides, maybe I should read up on them, or is AAS just a better option?


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm 8 weeks into GH as well initially at 4 i.u.'s ED, reduced to 2 i.u.'s since starting the Ipam / Mod GRF. The leaness could be down to the GH but to me (also based on previous experience with extended periods on GH) it has certainly been accelerated by the Ipam / Mod GRF.

I generally eat at least 75% clean but since the Ipam / Mod GRF have been constantly raveously hungry, been getting quite lethargic too (which is normal apparently). As my current workload involves insane amounts of reading and meetings I find myself nodding off occasionally, especially when hungry all of which I fix by eating. I'm eating constantly and a lot more sugary stuff than normal.

Training is about the same, still pushing my PB's, weights still increasing .. so quite happy about that.

Based on my own experiences I get good initial results (muscle mass) with AAS and don't suffer much with side effects (if at all), my problem is that I plateau after about 4 weeks and the results don't warrant the pinning. After several years of this that's why I decided to try peptides.

I'm new to peptides, done lots of reading esp Datbtrue, frankly a lot of what is written is far too clever for me but I believe I have a basic understanding and bought a fridge full of peptides and on the basis that we're all different and act / react to AAS, peptides etc differently will continue to experiment which I will share when I have something worth sharing.


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

Hi Hackskii.

I've read your log through and it sounds quite interesting. Especially the libido aspect and the muscle fullness and pumped feeling. Also sounds like your strength went up too. That sounds like a compound that works!

People say that anything over 20mg is suppressive, and there is someone logging this at 20mg who is experiening muscle fullness and strength also.

My thought here is that i am keen to have a compound that will allow me to remain anabolic in between cycles. Not looking for gains or anything like that really, so would even consider running at 14mg (they come in 7mg tabs - Osta RX).

If i can achive muscle fullness and keep all my gains and remain solid until my next cycle (8 week bridge after my 4 week Nolva PCT), and i can remain anabolic without being shutdown (at 20mg or 14mg) then for me i think Ostrarine has a perfect place.

Both your log and someone elses log show that muscle fullness and pump and strength occur. This should be proof that it does something good.

None has run bloods though to show if natutal test is reduced (that is the key aspect for me).

I think Ostarine has it purpose, not to be used at high doses for ASS/PH style gains, but to be used as a bridge at low dose to keep gains.

Any thoughts on that?

Cheers,

K.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it is viable.

Considering running again, with peptides.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I think it is viable.
> 
> Considering running again, with peptides.


Which and why and how much and etc?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> Which and why and how much and etc?


I have some laying around I need to use CJC1295, & GHRP-6, I can only jab before work, after work and maybe before bed. Gotta use it up before it goes bad. Can't remember the amounts, gotta refresh my memory.


----------

